# Poor Diesel Exhaust Fluid Quality



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...1-exhaust-fluid-quality-poor-caution-dic.html


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

TreeCzar said:


> Need to know if anyone has experienced any issues with their 2014/2015 Cruze Diesel for "Poor Diesel Exhaust Fluid Quality?" Replaced the complete exhaust system (exhaust fluid tank, pump, fluid injector, sensors and exhaust) then found out that there was an issue with air intake on the turbo (replaced that too.) It took two months to get one part. I have reason to believe it was an issue GM found out about and is trying to keep quiet. Reason for this suspicion is that the mechanic on a visit to pick up my second of three loaner vehicles said that the loose hose on the turbo intake throws the same code as poor fluid quality? The replacement piece is now a solid connection.
> 
> Before you ask, car has only been serviced by the dealership where it was purchased. No other mechanic has touched this car. All oil changes and my fuel filter changes have been done at the dealership including adding any and all fluids.
> 
> What was the reason for no new diesels in 2016 model year *but now in 2017 they are back on the sales floor*?


WOW, you found one in 2017 on the sales floor in 2016?? 

IIRC, 2017 is still 3 months away, but I fully expect us to see the WhisperDiesel in summer 2017.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

TreeCzar said:


> Need to know if anyone has experienced any issues with their 2014/2015 Cruze Diesel for "Poor Diesel Exhaust Fluid Quality?" Replaced the complete exhaust system (exhaust fluid tank, pump, fluid injector, sensors and exhaust) then found out that there was an issue with air intake on the turbo (replaced that too.) It took two months to get one part. I have reason to believe it was an issue GM found out about and is trying to keep quiet. Reason for this suspicion is that the mechanic on a visit to pick up my second of three loaner vehicles said that the loose hose on the turbo intake throws the same code as poor fluid quality? The replacement piece is now a solid connection.
> 
> Before you ask, car has only been serviced by the dealership where it was purchased. No other mechanic has touched this car. All oil changes and my fuel filter changes have been done at the dealership including adding any and all fluids.
> 
> What was the reason for no new diesels in 2016 model year but now in 2017 they are back on the sales floor?


 poor sales in the USA.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> poor sales in the USA.


I don't think so. If that was the case they wouldn't be bringing it back at all. I think sales exceeded what they were expecting. They only ordered 10,000 engines originally, but ended up selling somewhere around 18,000 cars. 

Plus, I think they are using the extra time to hopefully work through some of the common issues on the '14s and '15s. It's not unusual to skip a model year of a particular engine, especially when there's a new body released.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

TreeCzar said:


> Need to know if anyone has experienced any issues with their 2014/2015 Cruze Diesel for "Poor Diesel Exhaust Fluid Quality?" Replaced the complete exhaust system (exhaust fluid tank, pump, fluid injector, sensors and exhaust) then found out that there was an issue with air intake on the turbo (replaced that too.) It took two months to get one part. I have reason to believe it was an issue GM found out about and is trying to keep quiet. Reason for this suspicion is that the mechanic on a visit to pick up my second of three loaner vehicles said that the loose hose on the turbo intake throws the same code as poor fluid quality? The replacement piece is now a solid connection.
> 
> Before you ask, car has only been serviced by the dealership where it was purchased. No other mechanic has touched this car. All oil changes and my fuel filter changes have been done at the dealership including adding any and all fluids.
> 
> What was the reason for no new diesels in 2016 model year but now in 2017 they are back on the sales floor?


Sounds like your dealership is taking the shotgun approach rather than careful diagnosis. One of the biggest issues with our cars isn't our cars - it's incompetent dealers. Not saying yours is or isn't but it happens a lot. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Relevant thread from a few years ago:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...cussion/87553-check-engine-def-limp-mode.html


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> I don't think so. If that was the case they wouldn't be bringing it back at all. I think sales exceeded what they were expecting. They only ordered 10,000 engines originally, but ended up selling somewhere around 18,000 cars.
> 
> Plus, I think they are using the extra time to hopefully work through some of the common issues on the '14s and '15s. It's not unusual to skip a model year of a particular engine, especially when there's a new body released.


I agree. I think the issue was getting the EPA approvals for the 1.6 in time for the 2016 model year. Initial press releases had the Diesel carrying through uninterrupted, but that was changed late in the process, around the same time that they put off the Gen2 Cruze until mid-2016 instead of at the beginning of the model year. Sounds like the whole design process fell behind schedule, and thus the EPA approvals for the new engine as well.


----------

